
Thanks Oracle New Patches Pending Can Reduce Linux Boot Times Up to ~49% - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Oracle-Faster-Linux-Boot-PADATA
======
mariuolo
Can Oracle be trusted not to sue every linux user in the universe after
they're merged?

